# just want to give some hope



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi

Just wanted to briefly post my story to give those having FET some hope of its success.

After having our DD via ICSI in 2006, we had 2 frosties remaining. The last chance.

In feb we decided to try for a natural FET cycle. On defrost, we lost one of our precious embies. The remaining embryo lost alot of cells. It went from 7 cells down to 3. I was devastated but we still decided it was worth the 3 hour trip to our clinic to have it implanted. 
When we arrived at the clinic we were told that the embryo had gained cells overnight and had recouped and was now a 6 cell embryo. We were gob smacked and thrilled but were still aware we only had a 10% chance of success.

I brought that precious embryo home tucked safely away in my womb, praying every minute of my 2ww that it would stay snug.

At the end of a very nerve wracking and emotional 2ww, I got my miracle BFP!!

Maddie Grace was born last week. 8lbs 1.5oz. A total miracle and the light of our lives.

Just wanted to post to say to those going through FET not to give up hope. We very nearly did. We really thought it was the end of the road for us. ANd now we have our miracle family and feel like we are the luckiest parents in the world.

Keep going and thinking of that end goal. Stay positive. It can and does work.

Mae.x


----------



## JLJ (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi!

Wow that is such an amazing story. Many congratulations to you. It really does help to hear success stories. I am hoping to do a FET with the embryos remaining from our ICSI attempt which resulted in our DD this year, and that really does give me hope. Thankyou.

Jenny x x


----------



## clairelilley15 (May 15, 2002)

Hi Mae,
Just wanted to echo Jenny's sentiments... fantastic news, huge congrats and thanks for giving us all hope. My DD was 3 last Friday and we are hoping to have natural FET this month. We have 5 day 5 blasts waitng from DD ICSI cycle. Fingers crossed we are as lucky as you. Did you have 1 or 2 put back. I am having real trouble deciding on this in light of already having DD.
Congrats again    Claire x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

mae

thankyou for sharing your story, it was just what i needed to read  

congratulations on the birth of your daughter x

i am due to have fet on monday and have two little frosties and am very scared for the defrost x

amyclare


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Congratulations and thank you for posting. I have just had a BFN DE cycle and we have frosties to go back for and this has given me hpoe all is not lost
xx


----------



## smeaglesmoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Mae, 

Thankyou for sharing your lovely story with us so nice to hear dreams do come true, you must be thrilled .
We are having FET in January at Liverpool Womens as my last cycle resulted in me having severe OHSS.
Cant wait for my snowbabies to come home .
Good Luck with everything x x

Loulou x x


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

hi mae1 
thanks for your wonderfull story my names is vicky an im on my second fet now first 1 endeed in jan was gutted hope this one will go to plan.
hope you enjoy your little bundle of joy cant wait till the 28 nov to c if ours are still growing inside of me. iv'e had pains in my tummy and also started to loose some discharge but all that stopped now. feeling quie emossional today and my boob is quite pain full on one side to is all this quite normal.


----------



## fozi (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Mae
congratulations!!!  
thank you for posting, its lovely to hear about uccess stories, gives us all hope.
i am so worried about none of my (6) frosties making it! am having a natural cycle this month, so its worry worry worry al the way and trying to stay positive aswell  

Fozi


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

what a wonderful story. i have 2 frosties too, left over from my IVF cycle last may (07). i don't feel i can leave them, i need to use them to close the door on my treatment (i already have my 2 boys).

but i'm finding it hard to think about using them without thinking about another pregnancy, another baby even though the probability is stacked against it working. i suspect that a FET cycle won't be closure but rather will be the start of my 3rd ttc journey...

anyway, fantastic to see a success story such as yours


----------



## Grindrod (Oct 24, 2008)

That is fantastic news! congratulations.

I am having a FET at Liverpool Womens Hospital on Tuesday this week.  I have 2 frosties following treatment in 2006 which resulted in twin boys.

Hoping we can be lucky again! 

Hayley x


----------

